# This is why we shouldn't litter, kids



## bulldawgborn (Nov 1, 2016)

Took my nephew and his best buddy down to the pond this past Saturday to let them catch some bream for my best friend to catfish with that night.  I helped em get set up and left them with my friend so I could finish watching my Dawgs get whooped by the gators.  As I headed around the pond on them mule, I passed a pepsi can laying in the weeds.  I was about to turn around and pick it up , but then I realized that I thought I saw a snake laying beside it.  

Well my bulldog saw him about that same time and went to investigate.  I was trying to call him off not knowing if the snake was a cottonmouth to start with.  Luckily it wasn't.  I thought it funny that the snake didn't retreat or offer to strike my dog.  Then I realized his head was jammed in a pepsi can.  Snapped a couple pics, called the boys over to have a look, reminded them not to touch snakes without POSITIVELY identifying that it is not a venomous one,  and eased his head out and turned him loose.  He must not have been in there too long, because he was moving pretty good as he slithered off.  Red bellied water snake.

Also lets me know that somebody has been slipping back to my pond since nobody with permission to go back there would litter.  Also found a gatorade bottle on my way out.  Pretty sure I know who the culprit is.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2016)

Never seen such as that. Snake must have thought there was something in there to eat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2016)

Dadgum shame. Leave nothing but tracks, and preferably, not even tracks.


----------



## rvick (Nov 2, 2016)

I hate to see where people have thrown fast food leftovers on the highway. It is just a death trap for small wild critters or loose pets.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Nov 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Never seen such as that. Snake must have thought there was something in there to eat.



I think that species must be naturally curious or either dumb...summer before last I found one tangled in the net my Mama had over her fig tree.  That one wasn't so lucky


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 2, 2016)

I saw a polecat once with a Wendy's frosty lid stuck around its neck, and a possum walking up the side of I-26 with a Funyuns bag stuck on its head.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Nov 2, 2016)

My Grandpa would call that a case of "Homer the Sap."
(Better known as Homo Sapiens.)
Or as Pogo once said, "I have met the enemy, and he is us!"


----------



## TimBray (Nov 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Never seen such as that. Snake must have thought there was something in there to eat.



Didn't you know snakes like Pepsi?


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Caught a fair amount of Racers in my hanging Cast nets .
Finally had to hang them so the bottom was a foot or so off the ground.
Nothing like a half rotted snake in the net your gonna put in your mouth to throw for bait tomm am.


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 30, 2016)

swamp hunter said:


> Caught a fair amount of Racers in my hanging Cast nets .
> Finally had to hang them so the bottom was a foot or so off the ground.
> Nothing like a half rotted snake in the net your gonna put in your mouth to throw for bait tomm am.



That has happened several times to me. why do you think they do that?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 30, 2016)

TimBray said:


> Didn't you know snakes like Pepsi?



they like RC coalers and Moonpies better


----------

